# Tony Curtis 1925-2010 RIP



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Waking this morning to the news that Actor Tony Curtis (real name Bernard Schwartz) has died during the night. He was 85 years old. He was married 6 times and had 6 children.

Tony Curtis was an actor for nearly 61 years and some of his more memorable roles included Houdini (1953), The Purple Mask (1955), Trapeze (1956), Some Like It Hot (1959), Operation Petticoat (1959), Spartacus (1960), The Great Impostor (1961), The Great Race (1965) and many more.. Tony Curtis Filmography

Tony Curtis broke one of Hollywood's big taboos in 1958 by insisting that an African-American actor, Sidney Poitier, have co-starring billing next to him in the movie The Defiant Ones (1958).

His famous daughter Jamie Lee Curtis just appears in "You Again".

Tony Curtis was a blessing to the cinematic history of not just the United States but the entire world. His filmography speaks for itself.
Tony Curtis: husband, father, actor of film, Broadway and television, author and finally American Film Legend, dead at 85. Rest in Peace.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Another legend is lost. 

RIP.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you for all the great films that will out last us all. You will be missed. RIP Mr. Curtis.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

They always go in threes. Eddie, Gloria, now Tony......RIP


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

He will be missed. RIP


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

RIP, Tony! I enjoyed him both on the big screen and on TV.

More details -- http://www.imdb.com/news/ni4632505/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

His legacy of work in movies and TV is superb.

As I looked back over the list, I stumbled across a show I had forgotten about - "Schlitz Playhouse of Stars." I guess as these obits occur my feeble old memory gets a shot of nostalgia.

RIP Tony. And sorry for your loss Jamie Lee.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Another sad loss. Tony was in many of my favorite movies but oddly enough I remember him the most for starring in the 3rd Bad News Bears film "Bad News Bears go to Japan".


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another lost legend indeed. 
RIP Mr. Curtis,you will be missed.


----------

